# Le frasi migliori (e più ridicole) per lasciare



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2019)

Ti lascio perché ti amo troppo
SEi troppo per me, non ti merito
Ho bisogno di stare da solo
Mi sono scoperto nuovamente innamorato di mi moglie
Abbiamo deciso di costruire qualcosa

Ritengo che soprattutto il maschio sia un artista nell'inventare certe boiate, volte soprattutto a non far venire fuori che si ha già un'altra.
L'apoteosi arriva dopo con il classico "restiamo amici", al limite si può provare dopo è solo dopo a diventarlo amici.
La mia ultima volta da lasciato mi è stato semplicemente detto "sono stufa".
La mia ultima volta da lasciante è stato dicendo "mi sono rotto il caz".
Anche se poi alla fine di una storia ci si arriva con un percorso, la frase è anche superflua, è già nell'aria la fine.


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2019)

A sedici anni era stata: non mi sento ancora pronta.

Ed era vero. Zero voglia di una storia con un ragazzo che, per circostanze particolari, era praticamente già entrato in casa.
Baciava anche malissimo, ma questo evitai di dirglielo.

A diciassette è stato un “Vabbeh dai, ci sentiamo” e poi sono sparita.
Lui aveva l’iniziativa di un semicomatoso causa timidezza.
Era carino e pareva sensibile, ma se dopo che ci infiliamo per qualche volta la lingua in bocca con piacere reciproco ancora sembri timoroso negli approcci... Ciao.

A diciotto anni fu: mi spiace non credo nelle relazioni a distanza. Senza struggimenti.
(Non ci credo nemmeno ora)
Comunque lui la prese sportivamente.. mi chiese se quando rientrava ci si poteva vedere giusto per scopare. 
Io ne fui quasi indignata... ah, la gioventù.

Il mio ex amante mi aveva lasciato perché, nonostante “ovviamente mi amasse, dopo un tot, svuotate le palle gli venivano le remore. Diceva che non riusciva a sostenere il tutto e che doveva pensare alla sua famiglia.

Dopo il terzo ripensamento ho capito che sarebbe stata questione di un paio di settimane massimo prima che, ogni volta, ribussasse alla porta. (Quasi Letteralmente, dato che era il vicino di casa )

Quando mi son stancata io invece è stato definitivo.

Comunque se mi trovassi uno che mi dicesse _meriti di meglio_ o altre amenità simili e utili a scaricar barili lo picchierei.
Violentemente.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2019)

Eppure lostris, le frasi che ho riportato non sono inventate.
Sembra che si abbia pura di dire la verità.
Forse per lasciare la porta socchiusa e tornare in periodi di carestia.


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eppure lostris, le frasi che ho riportato non sono inventate.
> Sembra che si abbia pura di dire la verità.
> Forse per lasciare la porta socchiusa e tornare in periodi di carestia.


Non ho dubbi che ci siano individui che se ne escono davvero con frasi del genere.

Ti lascio perché ti amo troppo.
Ahahahahahahahaha ma dai...
Anche sei troppo per me, non ti merito fa parte dello stesso pacchetto.
Quello che fa scattare il calcio volante nei denti in automatico.
poi se ne può parlare. Forse.

Questa non è paura di dire la verità, è paraculaggine della peggior specie.

La verità è che si lascia sempre perché l’altro non è _abbastanza_.

E per me ci sono poche cose che ti qualificano come il comportamento in queste circostanze.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2019)

Non è PIÙ abbastanza.


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è PIÙ abbastanza.


Già


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2019)

Non funziona, non vedo un futuro in questa storia.
Io con te non sto più bene.
Voglio stare da solo.
Se me ne viene in mente qualcun'altra poi edito.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2019)

Tu non sei innamorato di me ma dell'idea che hai di me... (Gabriella, 1995)


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il mio ex amante mi aveva lasciato perché, nonostante “ovviamente mi amasse, dopo un tot, svuotate le palle gli venivano le remore. Diceva che non riusciva a sostenere il tutto e che doveva pensare alla sua famiglia.


Uguale uguale a me, solo a sessi invertiti.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti lascio perché ti amo troppo
> SEi troppo per me, non ti merito
> Ho bisogno di stare da solo
> Mi sono scoperto nuovamente innamorato di mi moglie
> ...


Quella storia chiusa prima del matrimonio non ha avuto bisogno di spiegazioni e non le ho chieste. Semplicemente arrivati a capolinea.
Ma ricordo invece che mi capitava spesso persone con cui mi sono vista 1 massimo 2 volte, giusto per avere l’occasione di conoscersi e se non mi piacevano oltre 1-2 incontri non andavo. Niente baci o parole edulcorate, giusto un sentirci al telefono un paio di settimane. E dopo di questo sentendo da parte mia niente e dall’altra parte che era partito in quarta, chiarivo e dicevo che era meglio non vedersi più. Ma non so, ma saranno capitati solo  a me; la mettevano sul tragico che mi chiedevo se erano a posto di testa. Con qualcuno manco sono uscita da sola, solo in compagnia e si faceva i film da solo. E per fortuna che mi reputo una persona trasparente. Mai un bacio o parole d’amore o promesse. 
In questi casi dicevo “ sei una bella e brava persona ma non è scattato niente, sento che non ci sarà mai niente e visto che tu provi qualcosa è meglio non vederci.”
Ma non si può neanche dire che era una relazione. 
Per questo quando parlavate di chiarire subito le cose al primo café tutto sommato non è una cattiva idea.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quella storia chiusa prima del matrimonio non ha avuto bisogno di spiegazioni e non le ho chieste. Semplicemente arrivati a capolinea.
> Ma ricordo invece che mi capitava spesso persone con cui mi sono vista 1 massimo 2 volte, giusto per avere l’occasione di conoscersi e se non mi piacevano oltre 1-2 incontri non andavo. Niente baci o parole edulcorate, giusto un sentirci al telefono un paio di settimane. E dopo di questo sentendo da parte mia niente e dall’altra parte che era partito in quarta, chiarivo e dicevo che era meglio non vedersi più. Ma non so, ma saranno capitati solo  a me; la mettevano sul tragico che mi chiedevo se erano a posto di testa. Con qualcuno manco sono uscita da sola, solo in compagnia e si faceva i film da solo. E per fortuna che mi reputo una persona trasparente. Mai un bacio o parole d’amore o promesse.
> In questi casi dicevo “ sei una bella e brava persona ma non è scattato niente, sento che non ci sarà mai niente e visto che tu provi qualcosa è meglio non vederci.”
> Ma non si può neanche dire che era una relazione.
> Per questo quando parlavate di chiarire subito le cose al primo café tutto sommato non è una cattiva idea.


Parlavate chi?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parlavate chi?


Un altro 3d, non ricordo chi


----------



## abebe (16 Dicembre 2019)

Sei troppo allupato per me!

Me l'ha detto la mia fidanzatina in prima liceo...


----------



## patroclo (17 Dicembre 2019)

lei: "hai fatto la faccia di uno che non voleva portarmi all'ikea"


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sei troppo allupato per me!
> 
> Me l'ha detto la mia fidanzatina in prima liceo...


Ah ah, anche a me è capitato!


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ah ah, anche a me è capitato!


Ora magari lo rimpiangono uno allupato....


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora magari lo rimpiangono uno allupato....


Non è detto, ce ne sono un sacco che si lamentano delle troppe attenzioni del marito.
In generale ce ne sono parecchie a cui il sesso non interessa, o comunque molto poco.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non è detto, ce ne sono un sacco che si lamentano delle troppe attenzioni del marito.
> In generale ce ne sono parecchie a cui il sesso non interessa, o comunque molto poco.


Non solo donne, anche uomini.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo donne, anche uomini.


Si certo, il post parlava di donne per cui ho parlato al femminile ma, come quasi sempre, vale a prescindere dal sesso.


----------

